# Noisy biskits



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Maybe somebody out there can enlighten me... what can I do to silence or at least reduce the noise my whisker biskit/arrow makes as I come to draw?? My sons does the same thing so I know its not just me. Ive tried to use cotton in the hole ( buddy from work told me to try it..), used the dry lube (mostly graphite I think) on the arrow & the biskit.. nothing works. Shooting carbon shafts btw.. is there a trik I havent heard yet & cant figure out?? Short of switching rests that is..


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Never really noticed mine being loud. I have one bow with the old style plastic hang nail rest and one with a biscuit. Love the biscuit for secure holding. I'm still shooting aluminum, so can't really comment if its the carbon shaft making noise. Maybe some silicone?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Best way to quiet it >>IS thro it away<< as you can't cover it with moleskin, you never realize how loud they are until you draw in a woods. I bought a bow a few yrs back with one on it, tossed it the first day, didn't want another repeat of 25yrs ago, BTW 25yrs ago it was a nekid TM Hunter. Don't matter if arrows are carbon or alum...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Noise was their demise.. do yourself a favor and get rid of it before the buck of your life gets scared off when you draw your bow... Running around the mountains chasing Elk...Yes Siting in the woods shooting Whitetail...No

Get a good drop away rest!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The guys above are right, I found no easy way to quiet them. My younest daughter still uses one, but my oldest got rid of hers because it cost her a nice buck on a still morning.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

get rid of it and get a drop-a-away like a ripcord


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Noise was their demise.. do yourself a favor and get rid of it before the buck of your life gets scared off when you draw your bow... Running around the mountains chasing Elk...Yes Siting in the woods shooting Whitetail...No
> 
> Get a good drop away rest!!


Please explain the difference in noise shooting elk vs. noise shooting whitetails.
I'm two weeks away from my elk hunt. Are you saying I can get away with having a louder bow 30 yards from an elk than I can 30 yards from a whitetail??????????

C'mon!!!!


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

bobbyoshay said:


> get rid of it and get a drop-a-away like a ripcord


Rip Cords work very well. Used the Whisker Biscuits for years and never could get them silent. Throw It Away.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Well I was gonna explain till your smart arse C'mon... I've seen enough of your post to know no matter what I say your gonna call me a liar... Good Luck on your elk hunt.:spineyes:



THE JAMMER said:


> Please explain the difference in noise shooting elk vs. noise shooting whitetails.
> I'm two weeks away from my elk hunt. Are you saying I can get away with having a louder bow 30 yards from an elk than I can 30 yards from a whitetail??????????
> 
> C'mon!!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Well I was gonna explain till your smart arse C'mon... I've seen enough of your post to know no matter what I say your gonna call me a liar... Good Luck on your elk hunt.:spineyes:


Hey Rack -Lighten up. I don't think there was any "liar calling," just an inquiry as to why you said what you said. I was just curious. I have done quite a few elk hunts, and a lot less whitetail hunting, but my experience with elk has been they are extremely sensitive to sound. Granted you can go thrashing through the forest in pursuing them, because you sound like all the other elk, but once you are within shooting range, they have proven to be very wary to sight, sound, and particularly smell.

Agree with the biscuit being loud. I shoot a fall away, and love it. My kid shoots the biscuit, and there is a bit of difference. He likes the simplicity and reliability of it- kinda like a pump vs. a semi auto. But he's also thinking about using a longbow on this hunt. That's the way he rolls.

Anyway no malice meant, just an honest inquiry.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

The WB I used didn't really make noise for some reason, I never did draw on a deer with it though. Using a QAD now.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think that there is anything you can do to make it any quieter, it is what it is. I'm sure you are a fan of the biscuit because the arrow containment and no moving parts but many of the drop away rests they make today totally contain your arrow, are reliable, and don't make a sound(just to name a few). I shot a WB for several years when I first got into bow hunting but I switched to a fall away(QAD) a long time ago and have never considered changing to anything else since. I love mine and highly recommend trying one. Good luck.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Speaking of the QAD. They have two models: a regular and a deluxe. They say the deluxe "gets out of the way faster" thus less chance of the arrow contacting the rest. If the regular model had that problem, how could it possibly stay on the market? In other words is it just a marketing ploy to get people to pay more for basically the same technology.

I have shot the regular model for a couple of years with no problem. Had I paid for the deluxe, I can't see that I would have had any better performance. What I have paper tests one hole.

I hate getting duped>


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Speaking of the QAD. They have two models: a regular and a deluxe. They say the deluxe "gets out of the way faster" thus less chance of the arrow contacting the rest. If the regular model had that problem, how could it possibly stay on the market? In other words is it just a marketing ploy to get people to pay more for basically the same technology.
> 
> I have shot the regular model for a couple of years with no problem. Had I paid for the deluxe, I can't see that I would have had any better performance. What I have paper tests one hole.
> 
> I hate getting duped>


Theres actually 4 models. ultra rest Hunter, ultra rest Hunter LD, HDx and the ultra HD.

The LD is the lock down version of the plain hunter. It was brought out due to the plain hunter slightly bouncing back up after release thus "lock down" version. The LD also has a tad more adjustment like the HD.

Both the LD and the HD are designed different than the ultra as well. Where the hunter has a shaft and a spring inside that allows it to move up and down the LD/HD have different guts, you can tell by looking at them. The HD also comes with the dampner built in.

I shot the hunter and my new bow went with the ultra, I found it quieter.

never did like the biscuit due to noise


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Quacker for that update. Interesting.


----------

